# Selecting a stud dog.



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

I find it hard to spot the difference between the average working males used as PSDs, PPDs,etc and those selected as stud dogs. They all show the same behaviours in my opinion-strong barking in protection, pronounced fight drive, hunt etc How then do you know those that will be able to pass these traits on to their offspring. Do you have to do some trial and error.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Their is a lot of time put into studying pedigrees to see what produces the traits you like the most consistanly, learning the % of good health from those lines, watching the dogs work, or working as many of them yourself that you can to form an opinion based on fact, not stories. Seeing offspring from the stud is a huge factor. Learning how his lines and character traits match up with the lines and qualities of the bitch. But ultimately, yes........trial and error. Be honest with yourself, not kennel blind, be ready to cull some puppies.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

In selecting stud dogs would it make sense to select 'highly successful' street dogs. I remeber 

stormfront's brawnson was a police dog and he has produced some incredible dogs for sportwaffen k9, 

Diehl's and eurosport. I know that currently most departments will not allow , but i think sensible 

dialogue could convince them to do so. My reason is many good breeders are not good trainers and 

may stop at a shutzhund 3. I feel a successful street dog is more likely to be a good stud dog.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I see what you're saying but I wouldn't get too caught up in how good a dog is in the streets either. I've seen alot of great PSDs that I would not consider a good stud. But it took a couple of breedings to figure that out. Like Mike said, it's alot of trial and error. I also think Mike is right about stdying pedigrees and seeing how that male's traits match with the female. Too often people forget that the bitch contributes to the offsprings' DNA too. If they didn't, people who offer their males for stud wouldn't have catches like " Available for stud to approved females". Knowing how bloodlines mix is is very important, IMO.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> In selecting stud dogs would it make sense to select 'highly successful' street dogs. I remeber stormfront's brawnson was a police dog and he has produced some incredible dogs for sportwaffen k9, Diehl's and eurosport. I know that currently most departments will not allow , but i think sensible dialogue could convince them to do so. My reason is many good breeders are not good trainers and may stop at a shutzhund 3. I feel a successful street dog is more likely to be a good stud dog.


I have to disagree about the street dog comments. I've tested many highly successful (in the view of the department they worked for) street dogs over the years while looking for potential stud dogs. Haven't used one yet. Have seen a few that did pass the testing, but they were the wrong breed LOL I was looking at them for a friend, not for myself. That doesn't mean there aren't some great street dogs out there that could make excellent stud dogs. Just that success on the street doesn't equate stud dog potential. The department policy you mentioned is also an issue. Plus many departments toss the dogs papers as soon as they get them, which is another problem if you are looking to produce registered dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I have to disagree about the street dog comments. I've tested many highly successful (in the view of the department they worked for) street dogs over the years while looking for potential stud dogs. Haven't used one yet. Have seen a few that did pass the testing, but they were the wrong breed LOL I was looking at them for a friend, not for myself. That doesn't mean there aren't some great street dogs out there that could make excellent stud dogs. Just that success on the street doesn't equate stud dog potential. The department policy you mentioned is also an issue. Plus many departments toss the dogs papers as soon as they get them, which is another problem if you are looking to produce registered dogs.



That could be equated with the race horse Secretariat. Outstanding, history making horse on the track. Never produced anything more then high class dog food. ;-)


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks all,
I agree with you, many good dogs can not reproduce themselves. I really love stormfront's brawnson-the two of his sons i am quite familiar with[ Stuka vom enckhausen and farug from eurosport ]. I really wish more dogs like these.


----------

